# General questions about MOST European Countries (And India/Japan) - pe



## shadowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

First of all, yes I've been inactive here.  Why you ask?  Because my life is balls.  I don't have time to play games or use forums.
Too much stress.  But it all ends in 3 months.
So, one year of admission at UC Santa Cruz was $30,000.  Screw that.
What I am doing is a foreign exchange program.  The choices are Russia, Germany, UK, Denmark, Poland, the list is huge.
So my questions are:
Which country besides the Netherlands (amsterdam) has the most attractive females in your opinion?
Nicest people?
Advantages/disadvantages of your home country?
And also, for technology, I do not want to buy a crapload of new stuff to work for PAL, so, is there any adaptor I could purchase so I can plug in my american electronics cords?
Do NTSC consoles work on PAL tvs?  Or would I need my own?
And which countries have good internet, and which censor access/ pull that bullcrap limiting speed/download amount junk?

Thanks for answering, 
Shadowboy


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 15, 2009)

India would be a good option if you want to meet a variety of people in one country. The people are nice, weather is a little on the hotter side, the internet sucks. You can buy stuff to make your NTSC console work.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

Like how sucky?  Do they charge per gigabyte or limit traffic?


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 15, 2009)

No it's unlimited, but real crap speeds. I personally am on 256 kbps >_>


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd say UK.

The internet is pretty good here but not as good as US or JP internet. But Japan is probably the best there.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 15, 2009)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Like how sucky?  Do they charge per gigabyte or limit traffic?



Whatever you do, don't come to Belgium for the internet.
They have a ridiculous limit traffic, and it's way too expensive.
Nice women? Uh, the Netherlands have nice women, and also very good internet, way better then ours.


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 15, 2009)

We have slutty women if you're good looking enough. If not just finger a fat girl. People here are OK, depends where you go, you'll probably stay in a Uni town so people are nice. You can buy an adaptor for NTSC. It's expensive living here though.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 15, 2009)

well, I am in the UK...



			
				shadowboy said:
			
		

> Nicest people?
> if you stay away from chavs, people are generally nice.  you can spot them a mile off though, people with cheap fake gold jewellery and wearing tracksuits, you can usually smell them 2 miles off too.
> 
> 
> ...



this depends on your provider, a lot here are shit like that, but at least one (be broadband) doesn't


----------



## Taza (Apr 15, 2009)

You might want to try Sweden, Ireland or Germany.

Sweden is very open to everything. And I mean everything. On the upside, they have awesome internet connections. 
Germany has ridiculous laws restricting freedom of speech and video games. And the internet.

Countries in Europe not to try: United Kingdom, Finland, Denmark, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Russia, Belarus, Ukraine, Moldova, Romania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Serbia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Hungary, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Montenegro, Kosovo, Macedonia, Albania, Greece, Malta, Cyprus, Bulgaria, Andorra, Vatican and Monaco.

In general, avoid eastern Europe, all the microstates, United Kingdom, Finland and Denmark.

United Kingdom is a nanny state gone mad - to put it lightly. By entering you abandon all human rights and get instantly transported into an utterly weird 1984-esque surveillance state with the government expanding it's powers every day. The scariest thing is that the people seem to notice nothing weird about this.
Finland is a nice country if you got a native to teach you the ways of the land. If not, it's a xenophobic wonderland of violence and booze. Being from the United States you might have a real hard time fitting in. Culture shock thing, especially when the culture glorifies recklessness, violence and terseness.
Denmark is a bit weird too, and their anti-immigration attitude might make it a harsh experience.

Microstates are for the rich and influential, which you aren't.

Eastern Europe tends to be rather violent and unpleasant - not a nice place to live, especially if you're not versatile enough to make the most of it.

Poland is a relatively civilized country, but a bit excessively religious and known for their love of hard booze. If you've grown up in the bible belt drinking rotgut, it might not be much of a culture shock, other than the language.

France, Portugal, Spain, Italy and France all have this cultural supremacy thing going on at the same time. You'll most likely find yourself spat upon for being one of them warmongering American monkeys.

Norway's nice. Cold and weird, but still nice.

The Netherlands is a bit full. Of everything.

The Swiss are aggressively neutral regarding everything.

And nobody cares about Belgium.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont listen to Taza


----------



## Taza (Apr 15, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Dont listen to Taza



I did list my own home country in the countries he doesn't want to try.

... but he has much less chance of getting mugged/scammed here than in Croatia. We're honest, we just in general hate outsiders.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

I actually have danish and polish relatives XD
So, bad news.  I missed the deadline and its either india or russia, cause all others got filled up.
I'm thinking India.
Russian women are apparently hairy 

Hopefully I'll be able to do a tour to the various countries ya all recommended during this year!
And thanks for answering my questions so promptly.

~~Shad


----------

